# Oil and Gas Exploration Jobs



## ejfaris (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi there,

Im a Canadian thinking about heading down to OZ for a change in my lifestyle.

I have a Bachelors Degree in Geophysics and would like to know where to start looking for a job in Australia. I know its hard from abroad since on your resume you need to usually be a resident. But what is the best way to get in contact with industry people when applying for a visa ( which I understand is a long process ) 


Thanks for any advice or guidance!

Cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ejfaris said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Im a Canadian thinking about heading down to OZ for a change in my lifestyle.
> 
> ...


There are some major gas projects in early planning stages for both WA and Queensland but exploration for those other than continuation with reserves deliniation has substantially been done.

I've noted that the larger projects often involve international companies or Australian companies with a presence in the international market.
Woodside
Gorgon | Our Businesses | Chevron Australia
BHP Billiton > Home
are some of the major companies and I see BHP has operations in Canada too.

I've seen some major companies indicate on their sites for particular projects that they will only look at applicants already having an visa that allows working in Australia.

So it may be best for you to identify major global companies and see which ones have a presence in Canada or how they actually source their professional people.

And yes, an independent skilled visa for Australia is a lengthy process and can be exceedingly long if you do not have an occupation considered to be in high demand.


----------



## ejfaris (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you for the post Wanderer. 

I am aware of Woodside, BHP , Santos and some others. 

I currently work for a Major O&G here in Canada and there are many Majors that
are out of Perth. I believe that I would apply for a skilled migration visa under "Geophysicist" since that is my profession and it turns out it is in demand in WA.

As far is exploration, I am trained in development as well. But i know there is extending exploration off the north slope.

I suppose I would rather have a job lined up for when I want to go down. But like I said.. with the prerequisites including having residency.. that may be tricky


----------

